# What are you paying for 5 Frame Nucs?



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

Just curious what people around the country are paying for 5 Frame Nucs. I ran across a source this morning near me (Northeast MS) that is selling them for $125 which I thought was a good deal.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Depends on the greed of the seller here, 90 to 150 dollars.

 Al


----------



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

There's a gentleman close to me who get $90.00 for a cardboard nuc with no frame exchange.


----------



## RedRidge (Jan 28, 2013)

They run $85-90 here... cardboard box... you keep the frames.


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

125 seems to be pretty normal here. I sell a few each year and I'm still selling mine for 95


----------



## Crazy Farmgirl (Oct 21, 2012)

Best price I have found in MI is $110 you keep the frames.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

$90 for cardboard nuc. I stopped beekeeping two years ago, since my honey bees died out over the Winter despite everything I did. Fortunately, some of my bees have naturalized in our forest. Since we have plenty of Mason Bees, I am taking the year off again. I miss the honey, but always feel bad when I lose my bees over the Winter. Here that is wayyyy too common.


----------



## XayInIowa (May 9, 2011)

$98 here. I am expanding to 3 this year.


----------



## garbear (Jan 30, 2011)

We shelled out 118 for 5 frames. We only bought one Nuc. It was all we could swing this year. I am hoping to have enough hives to provide us with a years supply of honey over time.
Garbear


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I found a guy about an hour drive from me who will make up a couple for me for $ 110 apiece- 5 frames, no exchange with a minimum of 3 full frames of bees plus brood and food. After a lot of looking and calling around I feel lucky as I lost my 2 hives this past fall. Hopefully they will be ready in time to make a crop big enough for me to recoup their price this year.


----------

